

Ask HN: New Laptop - tomw1808

If I would buy a new laptop, the most important specs would be [spec(s)] because I am a [CEO&#x2F;CTO&#x2F;Programmer&#x2F;Homeless guy]
======
groups
If I would buy a new laptop, the most important specs would be an IPS screen
and the best keyboard available because IPS screens cause me less eyestrain
and a quality keyboard with a trackpoint is a pleasure. I value ergonomics. I
also value a light laptop, as my desktop has ample power. I am a programmer.

I also value the capability to run any OS I want, because like brokenparser
said, "because I am what I am and the supplied OS is never good enough."

~~~
tomw1808
What do you think about the new upcoming high-res displays (3200x1600)?

I like high res, but they seem to be a little bit over-the-top, although they
are IPS Panels of course...

Any opinion? Anyone worked on them already with day2day programming?

~~~
groups
I haven't worked on one, but when I try the rMBPs at the store I find text
more enjoyable to read. I have a retina iPhone, and I like reading text on it
(though it's small). I value aspect ratio and total area of screen. A 3:2 15"
retina screen would be perfect. If I could afford an 15" rMBP I'd get it (if
only to run linux on).

My current laptop is a TN screen Thinkpad, and I loath the screen. I'm
embarrassed to show it to other people. I haven't gotten a new laptop because
1. I'm on a shoestring right now, and 2. I want a better aspect ratio than
16:9, which is all Lenovo provides. Ugh. I hope the Chromebook Pixel inspires
other manufacturers.

Edit: Actually, I should say I like the screen because the color temperature
is so freaking awful that it doesn't bother me to work at night. My iPhone is
shockingly blue compared to this dying-ass CCFL-backlit screen. I've never
articulated this point before. I know I could change the color temperature
manually, but there's something appealing about this being the stupid way it
is.

------
staunch
Resolution. I've been buying 1920x1200 15" laptops for along time. My latest
laptop is a retina MBP, which I have only because of the resolution (it's fine
otherwise too, but nothing special). I just wish the screen wasn't glossy.

Other requirements: SSD, discrete Nvidia graphics card (which do great under
Linux), lots of RAM.

I probably wouldn't work anywhere that wouldn't let me run Linux on my machine
without virtualization.

~~~
jathu
This is the main reason I bought the Zenbook UX32VD. The 1920x1080 resolution
on a 13" screen is amazing! It's not glossy either, which is a huge plus.

------
brokenparser
Most important would be the capability to run any OS I feed it (without any
signature bullcrap) because I am what I am and the supplied OS is never good
enough.

~~~
tomw1808
agreed.

------
daliusd
Something lightweight with 13 inch screen because I like light stuff and feel
comfortable writing code on 13 inch screen. I can write code on smaller or
larger screen but 13 inch feels about right in case I need to use
Gimp/Inkscape.

------
ra00l
weight: this is th most important. it's a laptop, you carry it around, so it
should be confortable to carry

SSD: speeds everthing up

keyboard/trackpad: you're a developer, so you write a lot. Make sure it's
confortable to do so

screen: you spend a lot of time in front of the screen, so make sure you get
something that's easy on the eyes.

------
gesman
Sony Z, 1920x1200, 13.3".

Made in Japan.

Can't beat that, unless you forced to live in Mac world.

------
crz
If I would buy a new laptop, the most important specs would be a trackpoint
because thinkpads spoiled me.

~~~
przemoc
I know that feeling. Recently I bought new ThinkPad T430 (N1T56PB / 2344-56G).
Quite expensive, but good stuff.

My previous ThinkPad R61 (NF55WPB) became defunct a few years ago, because of
nVidia NVS140m internal chip failure.

~~~
tomw1808
a couple of friends of mine also said that you get _addicted_ to that
trackpoint, once you are used to it. I don't have one though, but it seems to
be like that across multiple types of users and countries as I see :)

------
misterE_
Anyone have experience with the System76 Gazelle Pro? I run linux as my main
OS.

------
veesahni
portability, screen quality, good keyboard, reasonable price

Right now my favorite is the ThinkPad X series (eg: X240)

------
hashedge
You need to decide on price first.

~~~
tomw1808
< $3000 and < $2000

would be interesting I guess... Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.

> $3000 is only for the MacBook Pro's 15" which I don't consider at the
> moment...

------
jackgolding
If I would buy a new laptop, the most important specs would be a keyboard
because I am a user with fingers

------
essersteven
Keyboard, size, battery life

------
davidsmith8900
\- If I would buy a new laptop, the most important specs would be (price,
speed and memory) because I am a homeless entrepreneur.

